
The Cloud Hanging Over Skype  - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/05/technology/companies/05nocera.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss&pagewanted=print
======
justinsb
The article suggests that a workaround to the P2P intellectual property would
be difficult. But could a workaround be as simple as switching to standards
like SIP? I think the real value in Skype is in its user base, not its
technology. Switching to more open standards would enable more advanced
functionality (e.g. Skype for offices), which could also be for-pay options.

Or is the Skype tech still much better than what can now be achieved with
standards-based approaches?

~~~
tome
Interesting questions. I hope someone in the know can fill us in on the
details.

------
jacquesm
That dumps me on their 'paywall', pity. As for the whole ebay skype thing, I
never understood it.

Buying paypal made perfect sense to me, buying skype was like Christies buying
at&t, it made no sense to me.

